# Swarovski HD or no HD?



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok, so you Swarovski owners out there--I'm thinking I'm going to take the plunge on a Swaro this year and I would like your opinions and more importantly experiences. 

First off HD or no HD, what are the real advantages from a hunting stand point, not a picture taking standpoint? Is it just crisper images? Will it help me tell decide whether a buck is a "shooter" any better than the non-HD would? I know I love watching me a football game on my HD tv much more than on my non HD, is this the kind of difference I can expect?

2nd question--Magnesium or no magnesium? I understand they're lighter, but are there really any advantages besides this? 

Any assistance would be great. Obviously, I'm planning on doing side by side comparisons but there are plenty of situations that don't present itself in the hour or so when you're testing them out.


----------



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

I have a non hd swaro and love it . If I wanted magazine type photos I would get the hd. other then that I honestly dont think you will notice the difference. I hunted with a hd swaro last year (my buddy has one) . As for the magnesium you have to ask yourself if the few ounces is worth a couple hundred more. To me it was not. I paid $1600 for my scope and to lose a few ounces for the magnesium it would have been $2000 . I used the $400 I saved for other hunting gear. Good luck you will love either scope


----------



## Fly22 (Sep 16, 2007)

Splitting hairs at this point.

I have EL's and love them. I have looked through the HD for spotters and new binos. If I was doing a lot of filming I think I would go HD but for in the field hunting I don't think I will be upgrading.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

True, it is like splitting hairs, but unfortunately with fine German optics the hair splitting can be spendy....  My wife does have a sweet azz Canon Digital SLR that I would love to hook up to it for pictures, would I notice a ton of difference in the HD over non for pics?

Sorry if the questions seem redundant but this will most likely be a once in a lifetime purchase for me and I gotta make sure I have all my bases covered.


----------



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

You will notice a slight difference in pics but I have taken great pics with my non hd spotter. I have taken pics with a point and shoot and a nikon digital SLR. If your tight on cash eh non hd would save you enough money to buy a good digiscoping adaptor which will make IMO the biggest difference in getting quality pics


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a 20-60 X 65mm HD Swaro spotter and it is AWESOME!! I really couldnt notice much difference between the HD and non-HD and am wondering if their is really that much difference..

I read this on an optics site:

..."As for the HD vs. non-HD Swaros, both are so good, it's not as if you're sacrificing much by not going HD with this scope. The HD model just gives you a tiny bit better contrast and apparent sharpness due to almost non-existant chromatic aberration (color fringing)."..

You might want to check out this place. Some of those guys really know there stuff when it comes to optics.

http://www.opticstalk.com/default.asp


----------

